# TV 12 volts freeview



## marty (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi folks im looking for a tv for the camper , Im needing a 12volt freeview with built in dvd player .

I realise analouge tv is going out of fashion so what are my options suitcase satelite ?

We very rarely go to sites so im needing the 12volt option.
I have seen the 12 volt tv s on ebay but they look like standard tv s with a 12 volt cigar lighter cord.

Will they not run my battery flat.
I have seen specific caravan 12 volt tvs but they are very pricey.

Ideally i want a low wattage 15 inch flatscreen feeview and dvd built in and some reception ariel device?????

Can anyone advise??


----------



## robert b (Jun 28, 2010)

hi marty .i bought mine from asda it has free view ,dvd computor compatable its a 15 inchand it cost me£129 last year it is called baier its a brilliant little teleit runs of 12volt or mains .


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

I have one of these and the same company sell on ebay
Very happy with it and a proper 12 volt model

Meos 15.4" HD Ready Freeview TV + DVD Player - We Do Digital


----------



## winchman (Jun 29, 2010)

The insides of most TVs work of a lower voltage and the TV contains a transformer to reduce the voltage.
Some TVs sold by super markets etc have the power supply on the mains lead and a 12 v plug that plugs in to the TV, like most computer monitors.
You need to look for one of these.
Justed googled a few and the best buy is here
Visual Innovations VI1500DVD | 15 inch LCD TV with DVD player HD Ready Freeview | Richer Sounds
12v / 240v, freeview, DVD, 15" all for £100 or £109 with a 5 year garantee.


----------



## vera (Jun 29, 2010)

*12v tv*

We also have the Meos TV from We do didgital and to power it we have the Avtex 12v ariel that costs about £35 just plug it into your 12v socket and mount the ariel on the outside of the van with the suckers provided.
We have watched tv in France and Sweden with this method and its worked for us.
Hope this helps
Sue


----------



## frogdude (Jun 29, 2010)

robert b said:


> hi marty .i bought mine from asda it has free view ,dvd computor compatable its a 15 inchand it cost me£129 last year it is called baier its a brilliant little teleit runs of 12volt or mains .



I've got one of these as well, very happy with it.


----------



## biggirafe (Jun 29, 2010)

***** said:


> I have one of these and the same company sell on ebay
> Very happy with it and a proper 12 volt model
> 
> Meos 15.4" HD Ready Freeview TV + DVD Player - We Do Digital




We have a similar thing from EBay same make. The screen can be folded flat and hung on the seat in front of the kids to keep em happy when we are driving long distances. So far no issues at all. It does pretty much everything. Terestrial TV, Digital TV, DVD + DivX, Games and will record to a USB pendrive if you want 

12.3 Portable Freeview LCD TV. with built in DVD Player on eBay (end time 05-Jul-10 16:42:00 BST)


----------



## Nosha (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to Comet and when looking round the back of the TV's found that ALL LCD TV'sup to 15" ran on a plug-in transformer, most but not all were 12v. So I bought a Kenmark, tried it when I got home, then cut the transformer off and fitted a cigar plug - Done!!!

Some will tell you you need a stabiliser, but I didn't bother and that was 3yrs ago! What I would say is stick a quality mulit-meter in your socket and check the voltage when on hook-up just in case the vans charging system puts out a bit too much i.e. more than about 13.7v, and perhaps DON'T run the engine whilst watching telly as the alternator can put out up to 14.2v... but I do think they are being a bit too carefull... or I've been lucky?


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 29, 2010)

I ran my old LCD TV for years direct from the battery, I used to check & if it was over 13.5 volts I would use the inverter. I have since bought a new TV a Kenmark from Comet (tip have a look on some of the voucher websites & you can order on line to pick up in store I ordered one with £5 off but the next day before I picked it up they had another voucher for a tenner off ) I also got an Amperor voltage stabiliser for about £35 off eBay direct form Amperor. It also keeps the voltage from dropping to much as well as keeping it from being too high.


----------



## marty (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats great folks thanks for the replies i think ill go for the one from visual inovations at £109 big saving over the meos.
Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## winchman (Jul 4, 2010)

If you become a VIP member of Richer sounds, just fill in details on line,then offers are Emailed every month. they can get them for £80 +£9 for the 5 year warrenty.
I paid £89 for mine and I am 200% happy with it


----------



## activecampers (Jul 4, 2010)

I  went MEOS route but I wanted 13.3" which is a rare size!  Means it takes less power as well as fitting where I wanted.
Pretty good unit though!
If I was going 15"+ I'd go for a cheapie and risk it.  And when (if) it fails probablyh take it back! (e.g. make up your own lead with Maplin bits)


----------



## dependencies (Jul 5, 2010)

On a slight hijack subject,
can I get some advice on aerials and what you all use,
I've been using what is essentially a house type thing, but would like something fitted to the roof, but whats best.

I see mostly the 'flying saucer' types, so where best to buy one if they are any good?


thanks 

richard


----------



## dependencies (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah, I see.

I was looking at that model on a van this morning on site.

Been seeing a lot of what look like satellite dish covers on the road all day (some dented some not) but don't really want to be bothered with all that just need something not unlike the link

ta


----------



## winchman (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder if Aldis latest offering is 12 volts?
ALDI - Sunday Special Buys 11th July 2010


----------



## Montdog (Sep 21, 2010)

I was interested in this as, being new to this game I was wondering about a small TV for the van. I really want one I could use abroad (specifically France). Wondered if the Visual Innovations one would work there. Anyone know? Better still would be one of the type made for kitchens to fit under cupboards and fold flat out of the way. I only say that because space is a bit limited in our van. Where do people store their TVs to protect them when not in use. 

Oh and roughly how long can you use one without draining the leisure battery please? I am only starting to grips with that sort of issue so sorry if that is a daft question


----------



## Beemer (Sep 26, 2010)

winchman said:


> Justed googled a few and the best buy is here
> Visual Innovations VI1500DVD | 15 inch LCD TV with DVD player HD Ready Freeview | Richer Sounds
> 12v / 240v, freeview, DVD, 15" all for £100 or £109 with a 5 year garantee.



Super link which we will be following up, because we need a DVD/TV for our long trip to Germany in October.
However, I wish to play DVDs en-route for my 11 yr old son who travels better by watching a film as we go along.  With this in mind, I read somewhere that the vehicle may deliver over the 12v needed for the tv when the engine is started.
Once the engine is running would it be ok to turn the dvd on then?
I will of course connect a volt meter between the battery terminals to check the volts being received by the van battery.


----------



## Montdog (Oct 2, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> We have a similar thing from EBay same make. The screen can be folded flat and hung on the seat in front of the kids to keep em happy when we are driving long distances. So far no issues at all. It does pretty much everything. Terestrial TV, Digital TV, DVD + DivX, Games and will record to a USB pendrive if you want ]
> 
> Hi
> I went for this model in the end and really pleased with it - when used in the house off the roof aerial. When used with the littel aerial that comes with it there is no reception at all, in the house or in the van - although I drove to some high ground today and got a bit of a signal with the little thing. Which aerial do you use please? Also, it has round pins on the 12v adaptor and the van has a socket with square pins. Any idea where I get an adaptor that will fit?
> many thanks


----------



## misty (Oct 2, 2010)

dependencies said:


> On a slight hijack subject,
> can I get some advice on aerials and what you all use,
> I've been using what is essentially a house type thing, but would like something fitted to the roof, but whats best.
> 
> ...



where to start?
we bought with advice a ariel of the net which when turned up was massive i thought not goint to stick that on the van so bought a vision 240 i think its called looks like a hedge strimmer great ariel we use the clamp to grip on the rain gutter,
when testing my comet goodmans 15" freeview tv (comes with the 12volt brick in line) at home couldnt be bothered to rig the ariel up just used the old indoor ariel worked a treat and the last three times ive used the tv with the indoor ariel last time at southport it was just thrown on the drivers seat
misty


----------



## Tbear (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a Kenmark TV from Comet which travels in an asda reusable carrier bag (camoflage) strapped to the back of the drivers seat. Image 420 digital antenna, pole and clamp to bike rack from Arial Shack of Bournemouth, all three purchased as a kit. 12v dc to dc converter from RS of Corby, part number RS 183 - 691. Roadpro have one as well but not tried it myself. All can be found via google. Works a treat.


----------

